# Omega 3



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Listened to radio 4 yesterday afternoon "The Food Programme", apparently we are all suffering from Omega 3 fat deficiencies.
It seems that all this stuff about Omega 6 and not eating saturated fats is over stated.
I am pretty sure you can hear the programme again on-line.


----------

